# Gooby's First Grooming



## itsgooby (Dec 2, 2020)

Looking and smelling delicious! He got a bath, paw, nail and sanitary trim only. We gave him a bath at home but we are very inexperienced puppy parents and I didn't want to traumatize him :grin2: The groomer had nothing but good things to say about Gooby. I am so proud of my lil peanut!!!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww Gooby you are adorable!:smile2:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

What a cutie!!! <3


----------



## Dexter and Reia’s mom (Feb 20, 2020)

He looks so handsome❤


----------



## MJB (Jun 1, 2020)

Such a precious baby!


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

What a cute little man❣


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

The Goobster is really looking spiffy and his expression says it all. He is ready for the Board Room and a lot smarter and funnier than those already there!

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Gooby sure is a dashing little cutie pie!🥰


----------



## itsgooby (Dec 2, 2020)

Many thanks from Gooby & I for your kind comments!

I have to add.. I like to carry Gooby sometimes around the apartment and bring him to the large floor mirror in the bedroom and ask "Who's the most handsome pup?" or some variation of that. Well he usually just stares but after his grooming he started licking his reflection as soon as he saw himself. Someone's gained confidence after his spa day! :laugh2:


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

What a handsome little guy!


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

I can even Smell Gooby over the Internet he looks so clean and cute.


----------



## Mama Mills (Jul 5, 2020)

What a dapper fella!! Just keeps getting cuter!


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

I totally agree, such a handsome little guy!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

So cute! Loved the story about licking the mirror. I've often wondered if they know themselves in mirrors. Sometimes I hold Willow up to a mirror but she really doesn't display much interest. The other night she was up on the bed with me and the bed faces a mirror. Her back was to me and I saw her in the mirror looking right at me. Making eye contact and everything. I swear she was actually "seeing" me.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

I have an all mirrored credenza in the dining room where we have be working puzzles. I call now call it the Puzzle Room since we've used it more than we ever did as a dining since COVID. Anyway, Patti has discovered the mirrored credenza and often lays down and scratches along the bottom because she sees a dog? Normally, she barks at other dogs, cats, deer, crows, etc. I don't think she recognizes herself. Patti pays no attention to her reflection if i hold her up to a mirror. But, she's quite taken with the Doggie in the Credenza, however, she's interpreting that reflection image.


----------

